# Ranch Style Beans / Frijoles Estilo Rancho



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2018)

*Three Classic Pinto Bean Recipes
Rancho (chile style)
Charro  (bean/meat soup)
Barracho (charro with beer)

Ranch Beans, 
are cooked in a thick, flavorful chile sauce flavored with chiles, onion, garlic and tomato.  

Charro Beans, 
are cooked in a tomato based broth. 
Meats are cooked with the beans, ravorites are bacon, hocks or jowls, salt pork and chorizo

Barracho Beans, 
are basically just Charro with a beer with a cup or two of your favorite beer added in. *
......................................................................

*Ranch Style Beans*

1lb of dried Pintos or Negros, soaked overnight
1/4C bacon grease, lard or other fat/oil
Approx two (2) quarts of chicken or vegetable broth or water can be used.
(Enough liquid to cover the beans by several inches.)
1 large White or Yellow onion, quartered
1-4  tomatos
1-2 large Jalapeno or Serrano chiles, stemmed
3-6 garlic cloves
2T salt
2t Mexican Oregano, crushed
1T paprika
1t cumin
1-2T each Guajillo, Ancho and Arbol chile powders.
Or two (2) cups of pureed chiles.

In a large stock pot add the fat or oil of choice, the onion, tomato and chiles.
Roast the veggies on high heat, get a nice char on them.
Add the garlic and saute just a bit.
Add the beans, and enough broth and/or water to cover them by several inches.
Add spices to taste, salt, paprika, Mexican oregano, cumin, chile powders or puree.
Bring to a rolling boil and then lower heat to a slow simmer and cover.
Simmer for several hours while stirring regularly to prevent sticking/burning.
I like to mash the onion, tomatoes, chiles and some beans against the side of the pot when they're soft and falling apart.
You can use whatever you prefer to thicken the sauce if desired.
Done when the beans are tender.





.


----------



## bregent (Sep 11, 2018)

Look great Chile, similar to mine. My wife doesn't like sweet, so ranch beans are mostly what we eat. I've been tweaking a recipe for many years and have settled on this below. FWIW, I don't soak beans anymore. From what I can tell, it has very little impact on cooking time. Plus, very little of the oligosaccharide that causes gas is water soluble, but much of the flavor compounds are - so if you soak and toss the water your throwing away flavor.  


16 ounces dried pinto or canary beans (should be very fresh)
6 medium to large ancho chilies, stems and seeds removed
6 garlic cloves, minced
1 medium onion, diced
1(15 ounce) can tomatoes or 2 medium-sized tomatoes, peeled
1 teaspoon brown sugar
1 teaspoon apple cider vinegar
1 teaspoon paprika
3+ teaspoon cumin
1⁄2 teaspoon oregano
8 cup water, stock, or combination of each
salt and black pepper
Cooking oil, lard, or tallow

*DIRECTIONS*

Roast chili pods dry in cast iron pan until charred on both sides. Transfer chilies into 1 cup of boiling hot water and let soak until soft.
Rinse and remove any broken or discolored beans.
Place beans in pot and cover with 7 cups water or stock, 1/4 cup of the diced onion and 1 tbls lard.
Drain the 1 cup of water the chilis were soaking in into the bean pot (retain the chilis). Bring to boil and lower to simmer and cook until almost tender.
While beans are simmering, heat a skillet to medium-low, add a few teaspoon of oil and cook the remaining onions for ten minutes. Add the garlic and cook for another minute. Throw the cooked onions and garlic in a blender and add the tomatoes, brown sugar, apple cider vinegar, paprika, cumin, oregano, and the hydrated chilis. Puree until smooth.
Add the puree to the beans and simmer until beans are completely tender. Add more water if needed to keep beans covered. Season to taste with salt and pepper.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 11, 2018)

Sounds like a delicious recipe John, may have to give this a whirl in the near future.

Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 11, 2018)

CR, Sounds like the perfect deer camp bean recipe !


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Sounds like a delicious recipe John, may have to give this a whirl in the near future.
> 
> Chris





crazymoon said:


> CR, Sounds like the perfect deer camp bean recipe !


Thanks y'all.


----------

